# Slippery Elm Bark



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

as everyone knows...my malia is not eating and no one knows why. nothing in her blood work, x rays, blah blah blah.

out of desperation, i went out and bought slippery elm bark and they only had it in capsule form. i don't even know what dosage to give a dog, though three capsules = 1200 mg....

we gave her two, erring on the side of caution...and a few hours later, she ate dinner and actually asked for more.

so amongst you guys, who uses this and is it possible she has a little gastric distress? from what i do not know. but it seemed to work for this one meal. 

whilst tomorrow may be another story, she ate dinner.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

SOO glad to hear that she ate!! Good thoughts and vibes coming your's and her way in hopes that it was "only" an upset tummy!:happy: (Im also interested to hear from others about the slippery elm bark!:smile


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I've never used it. But am GLAD that it worked!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Re. I've used slippery elm bark for myself---capsules, syrup and tea. It's very soothing when your stomach is upset or when you have a sore throat. I did give it to the dogs a few times in the past too. Glad to hear Malia's feeling better and eating her food.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i keep reading about how people use it for their dogs....in the absence of a diagnosis and the fact that an anti nausea shot worked...and then didn't work...maybe this will help.

i have to research it to see how much to give and how long to use it for....i gather it coats the stomach...so maybe if she has a little gastric upset, enough to make her stop eating....this will do until we can figure out what's wrong 

thanks...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I say if it works, use it! I'm so glad she ate tonight! Chelsy is still hit or miss with eating but the metacam has worked wonders on her walking so I'm using it, and I have no idea why it's working. If I get at least some food into her every day, then I'm happy. 

I"ll have to check out the elm bark. I've started using a natural supplement for my migraines and it's working really well, so I'm going to start checking out more natural things for the dogs.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i keep hearing about this stuff, but i'd never thought to use it until now. i'm leery because i'm not sure what's wrong with her...so basically i'm treating this symptomatically....

can't imagine what would cause an intestinal or gastric problem....she eats pure raw..no treats....only non raw is bully sticks.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

its surprising what herbal supplements work on dogs too,if its working then keep using it for a month then stop it to see how malia goes,also perhaps stop the bully sticks ,tho there hasnt been any problem with them in the past ,they may be a problem now,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> its surprising what herbal supplements work on dogs too,if its working then keep using it for a month then stop it to see how malia goes,also perhaps stop the bully sticks ,tho there hasnt been any problem with them in the past ,they may be a problem now,karen


i've read about this stuff on other lists....raw feeding lists....so i figured i had nothing to lose.

she's not eating enthusiastically, but at least she's eating.

at least now i know which system is affected and that's her gastro intestinal tract, tho Lord knows what set this off...

but, okay.....why a month?

and yea, i will stop the bully sticks...good idea

thanks...


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

just thought that it would would be an indicator that its the problem you think it is ,if malia comes off it after a month then stops eating again then you def know what the problem is and you have sorted it is all,it can always be started up again,but thats just me id like to know whats causing the problem lol,could be old age that set off her problems bless her but at least shes eating a little now ,hopefully she will get her appitite bacvk properly,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> just thought that it would would be an indicator that its the problem you think it is ,if malia comes off it after a month then stops eating again then you def know what the problem is and you have sorted it is all,it can always be started up again,but thats just me id like to know whats causing the problem lol,could be old age that set off her problems bless her but at least shes eating a little now ,hopefully she will get her appitite bacvk properly,karen


if i keep her on it for a month and then she stops eating again, wouldn't i presume something is wrong?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thats just me and what id do ,obviously if she carries on eating then you have probably figured out whats wrong with her and maybe there are other supplements you can add to help her out more,theres so many herbs that help humans as well as dogs,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> thats just me and what id do ,obviously if she carries on eating then you have probably figured out whats wrong with her and maybe there are other supplements you can add to help her out more,theres so many herbs that help humans as well as dogs,karen


i'm agreeing with you. i just probably didn't say it the way i thought it LOL


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

lol i thought it was a strange reply!!lol,how is she doing?,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

as long as she's getting the slippery elm bark, she's eating. although she did steal a lamb bone from bubba and got the marrow out of it....it was from part of a roast he was eating and he walked away. so she got it. 

i don't know. something isn't right with her. but i don't know what. the vet doesn't know what.

the only thing i know is it is most likely gastric.


----------

